# In Time For Bristol Motor Speedway



## The_PLBs (Mar 8, 2006)

The 23KRS will be here in time to witness Bristol Motor Speedway for it's maiden voyage. Got to break her in right with a beer or 50.







...







...







...


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hope you enjoy it! Sounds like a good time.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new 23KRS*









have fun at bristol






























who is your favorite driver?

darrel

*#24 *
*#8*


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds like an excellant way to break her in. Have fun. I don't think Darlington is ever going to get here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Here's to hoping your new Outback survives the experience!









Have a great time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We Love Bristol can't think of a better way to break the Outback in. Congratualtions!!! I seem to remember discussion on campgrounds when the night race rolled through last Aug/Sep. You might want to search if you don't have a spot in mind.











































Congratulations


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations























We just got a new 26RLS and our first trip will be the Atlanta Nascar Race.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

....there are other ways to break in the Outback too ya' know.


----------



## The_PLBs (Mar 8, 2006)

It'll be a party. I had to get the Roo so I could bring the trusty golf cart to be sure we find the biggest one.









Talledega and Charlotte are on the calender as well. Being in Asheville, NC, I figure I can hit 6-8 races a year and not drive more than 4 hours. Of course then I'd be divorced and I'd go to every damn one!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just don't party on the roof of the Outback, our you may have a custom sunroof installed quicker than you thought.....
















Party on!!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome The_PLBs to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23KRS
Cool that you will be able to take your trusty colf cart with you









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new toy hauler
















Thor


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Our 2nd Trip will be the April Race at Texas Motor Speedway!!!!!!!!

Nothing like camping at the Track.

Have a great time.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

The_PLBs said:


> The 23KRS will be here in time to witness Bristol Motor Speedway for it's maiden voyage. Got to break her in right with a beer or 50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds great. Our maiden voyage was Darlington last year. We will be there this year.

Why not join us?


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

The_PLBs,

Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new 23KRS. sunny Can't think of a better maiden voyage for it. I know you will have a great weekend.


----------



## The_PLBs (Mar 8, 2006)

Humpty said:


> The_PLBs said:
> 
> 
> > The 23KRS will be here in time to witness Bristol Motor Speedway for it's maiden voyage. Got to break her in right with a beer orÂ 50.Â Â
> ...


Darlington is squeezed between Talladega and Charlotte, but if either of those fall through it definitely is a posiability. Thanks for the invite!


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Humpty said:


> The_PLBs said:
> 
> 
> > The 23KRS will be here in time to witness Bristol Motor Speedway for it's maiden voyage. Got to break her in right with a beer orÂ 50.Â Â
> ...


Sounds like a mini rally in the works.







I might have some garage passes coming.


----------

